# Is he sick? White eye (azureaus)



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

1eye appears to be black and the other one white. Havent noticed it before :/ is he maybe blind?








He's doing everything normal and nothing else is wierd with him just his eye that I'm worried about 
they are 3 azureus and 1 small pygme gecko living together I have seen no fighting and they are mostly together and seem to be fine with each other and the gecko don't have claws and is like 3x smaller then them so he's no harm

Update: Don't think he's blind since he moved away when I took my finger close to his eye.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Raccoon said:


> the gecko don't have claws and is like 3x smaller then them so he's no harm


Unless of course if the gecko introduced a disease to the frogs.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Dane said:


> Unless of course if the gecko introduced a disease to the frogs.


True but they are rarely close to each other and the 2 other frogs are fine. 
but one thing I do know is that 1 gecko is dead I think will that be a big problem if I leave it in there cause well it's like 2 inches and hard to find

also the gecko is fine and have no white eyes


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Raccoon said:


> True but they are rarely close to each other and the 2 other frogs are fine.
> but one thing I do know is that 1 gecko is dead I think will that be a big problem if I leave it in there cause well it's like 2 inches and hard to find
> 
> also the gecko is fine and have no white eyes


Take the dead gecko and any other non-azureus animal you have out of there. 

Contact Dr. Frye for some medicine for the eye, if you contact him soon enough, get the medicine and treat the frog right away, the frog should be fine. It would be good if you could remove the sick azureus out of there too and place him/her in quarantine. 

Marta


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Dendrobati said:


> Take the dead gecko and any other non-azureus animal you have out of there.
> 
> Contact Dr. Frye for some medicine for the eye, if you contact him soon enough, get the medicine and treat the frog right away, the frog should be fine. It would be good if you could remove the sick azureus out of there too and place him/her in quarantine.
> 
> Marta


He's located in Sweden. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Firawen said:


> He's located in Sweden.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Upppppsss!!! 

Well...contact a vet from Sweden?


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Dendrobati said:


> Take the dead gecko and any other non-azureus animal you have out of there.
> 
> Contact Dr. Frye for some medicine for the eye, if you contact him soon enough, get the medicine and treat the frog right away, the frog should be fine. It would be good if you could remove the sick azureus out of there too and place him/her in quarantine.
> 
> Marta


emm can't find the possibly "dead" lizard but I think he's pretty dead since I saw him very unactive compared to his friend which is super active. I'll try to catch the gecko and take him out of the cage and well no other option I think I'll have to let him walk around free on the walls in my room :/. The geckos are native to South Africa so if anyone know any disease that could come from there please tell. 

and as for the frog he is still active as normal and appears to be able to see on the white eye(left eye).


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Dendrobati said:


> Upppppsss!!!
> 
> Well...contact a vet from Sweden?


Well we have no special vets for frogs here and since there is no other dart frog that appears to have got this in the world. I assume it's something very uncommon

found 2 other images of dart frogs with the same kind of eye but one of them had in both eyes and was getting worse. hope mine is just blind in one eye then and hope she/he gets better


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Raccoon said:


> Well we have no special vets for frogs here and since there is no other dart frog that appears to have got this in the world. I assume it's something very uncommon


We had one azureus shipped to us that had that. We gave him some medicine for a few days and he was just fine after that. It did not seem like a big deal at all, he did recover 100% and he was eating the whole time and acting normal. I don't know if yours will recover though, without medicine. I for sure hope it does.

Marta


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Raccoon said:


> emm can't find the possibly "dead" lizard but I think he's pretty dead since I saw him very unactive compared to his friend which is super active. I'll try to catch the gecko and take him out of the cage and well no other option I think I'll have to let him walk around free on the walls in my room :/. The geckos are native to South Africa so if anyone know any disease that could come from there please tell.
> 
> and as for the frog he is still active as normal and appears to be able to see on the white eye(left eye).


What species of gecko? Where did you get it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Firawen said:


> What species of gecko? Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Somekind of dwaft gecko but the eye is fine now so all is good

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry know this is an old thread, I just wanted to say she got better and is no longer white in the eye, The geckos from Africa might have caused this and they were removed(they were wild  , My childish stupid thoughts)
No medicines or anything was used, just time and a lot of caring (in the form of food  )


----------

